
Zimbabwe shuts down the use of mobile money for cash transactions - jmsflknr
https://qz.com/africa/1719085/zimbabwe-shuts-down-mobile-money-cash-options-with-ecocash/
======
quaquaqua1
And its citizens are the ones who suffer. Those poor souls have been forced to
live in an even worse poverty relative to other countries on the continent
simply because of the dysfunction and heavy handedness of their government(s)

